# Combined 2 swarms, captured 1 Queen, dead bees



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

When ever you combine them like that you have to have a top entrance too, you probably cooked them I'd wait 4-5 days and look for new eggs that will tell you if she has been in there within the last 3 days


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If you get the chance, use a double screen to combine hives. Both colonies have an entrance, you can leave as long as you want to. If the bees chew through the paper too quickly, there can be tremendous fights.

I always use a double screen to combine.

cchoganjr


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I always make sure both halves of a combine have an entrance to ventilate. I also only use one sheet of paper and I put a slit in it. A puff of smoke into each half before you leave doesn't hurt either...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Listen to Michael .... he knows his stuff. 

Ventillation is under rated IMO.


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

Would utilizing 2 queen excluders have the same, yet more effective and beneficial effect of separating, vs. the paper method?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The idea behind the newspaper combine is to separate the bees for a period of time to get them used to one another. A QE (or even two) would not do this and would provoke fighting right away.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Putting the slits in the paper is good as is combining later in the afternoon during the summer, after it cools off. I also learned that lesson the hard way...


----------

